# Moving to Costa Brava?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

My wife and I are planning to move to the Costa Brava shortly but have yet to research a destination. Can anyone reccommend a town/area where we might find the seeds of a social life and modern amenities without being city bound on the one hand and too rural on the other? You might wish to suggest places to avoid also?

All suggestons gratefully received...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

toebeenz said:


> My wife and I are planning to move to the Costa Brava shortly but have yet to research a destination. Can anyone reccommend a town/area where we might find the seeds of a social life and modern amenities without being city bound on the one hand and too rural on the other?
> 
> All suggestons gratefully received...


I would suggest you go and do some fact finding trips. There are many small towns and villages, or you could live on the outskirts of a larger town or city?? But you need to go and take a look. Maybe do a list of wants and needs, ie. do you need to be near an airport, a good hospital, schools??? Do you want to be close to the sea, the mountains..... and then maybe look at google earth, see where that takes you and then go for a nose

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Take a look at the TV series Destino Espana (there are five programmes on Catalunya and you can watch them online). Programas Destino: España - Web oficial - RTVE.es

They show the lives of people from all parts of the world who have settled there and give you a bit more insight than the regular tourist websites.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Moving to Costa Brava.*



jojo said:


> I would suggest you go and do some fact finding trips. There are many small towns and villages, or you could live on the outskirts of a larger town or city?? But you need to go and take a look. Maybe do a list of wants and needs, ie. do you need to be near an airport, a good hospital, schools??? Do you want to be close to the sea, the mountains..... and then maybe look at google earth, see where that takes you and then go for a nose
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, of course I will drive around and do an inspection tour but having some local info can be very helpful. It's better than finding out too late that you've moved to the 'wrong' place! I was thinking along the lines of concentrations of ex-pats, social clubs, etc, all of which can't be seen on a drive through.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Costa Brava....*



Alcalaina said:


> Take a look at the TV series Destino Espana (there are five programmes on Catalunya and you can watch them online). Programas Destino: España - Web oficial - RTVE.es
> 
> They show the lives of people from all parts of the world who have settled there and give you a bit more insight than the regular tourist websites.


Thank you for the tip on programmes to watch, so far I've only managed to find them in Spanish! I'll keep on looking...


----------

